# Automatic Shift Knob



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I am going to team up with my brother, a Machinist, and make a billit aluminum "screw on" shift knob. I want a sporty look, without cutting my shaft (insert joke here). When I put an aftermarket shifter on, it was way too tall, so the stock unit is back on.

This will be a direct replacement, no set screws. Do you guys have any interest?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

possibly


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You said cut your shaft...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Got pics? Not the shaft!!

Seriously...any pics of other billit aluminum "screw on" shift knobs already out there?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Seriously...any pics of other billit aluminum "screw on" shift knobs already out there? *


There aren't any that I am aware of.


----------

